# Burton EST binding screw replacements?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a guess.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

burton!...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

yea actually burton does not have them on their website and since I dont live ANYWHERE near a burton retailer Im not sure where to get them...thus this question


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Call them and maybe they can send you a replacement.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea they do have a thing called customer service.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

call or email Burton like everyone is saying and they'll probably send you the screws for free.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Either call them and have them send some to your house... OR you can go to your local shop (im assuming you have one somewhere close to you) and you can have them order some for you. If they don't want to send you some for free to your house. A lot of the time they will send some free ones to your local shop.


----------

